# Vudu makes it a little easier to buy your TV shows by the episode



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Vudu makes it a little easier to buy your TV shows by the episode*

(Engadget.com) - On some services, if you buy a few episodes and then decide to grab the entire season later, that means paying twice for the same shows, but Vudu has added a fix, which it's pitching directly towards cord-cutters. In addition to the Season Pass that lets users buy shows as they're airing on TV, now there are options for Season Complete and Season Upgrade. Complete means just paying the price for the season, minus the price of the episodes you've already purchased, while Upgrade lets you jump from a low-res standard definition copy to HD (720p) or HDX (1080p) by again just paying the difference in price....

Full Story Here


----------

